# Should we move onto surrogacy advice really appreciated



## Bluemorpho23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 

I would love to hear from you...

As you can see from my signature we have had 4 ICSI failures, I am now 40 and we have one genetically normal blast in the freezer. We have got to blast stage with ARGC twice previoulsy but no implantation. I find it hard to believe that none of these were normal, so is it me?

The first 2 cycles in Singapore were not at a great clinic so maybe they messed up..?

I know there are no magic answers but I don't want to waste any more embryos...heartache...time...or money!! If it is me then donor eggs won't help us either..

At ARGC I have had my immune tested all ok, well within good limits, plus I was on Clexane and steroids.

There is nothing obviously wrong with my uterus, always have a good healthy lining..

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks

Morph x


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Hi Blue morph i think i recognise you from the greece thread?
I have had a similar dilema to you and its a hard decision. I had my follow up at the ARGC and  no one could tell me if its my immunes or my eggs - at our age the guess is it probbaly is our eggs coz even though we produce good embryos you cannot tell how strong the DNA is.
On my last cycle my immunes ALL came back brill once i had taken the humira

I asked if there could be an underlying issue due to the endo that hasnt been detetcted ( i see you have it too) and the doc told me 'YES' there hasnt been enough research done to see how endo can affect the receptiveness of the lining to the embryo. He said in teh future you will be able to send of a sample of you lining to check the receptiveness but at the moment there are no such tests


we have decided to go for ED first to see if it is my eggs or not and then see what happens
I think you have been tested for PCR Clam, myco and urea? those are the only tests that you can do apart from immunes..

I hope you are able to come to a decision soon - its a tough one!


----------



## Bluemorpho23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello Needjustone

You're right - I get around! Thanks for your reply!

I spoke with our dr and he said there was nothing wrong with my uterus and usually surrogacy is used when it's obvious that's the issue eg scarring etc which I don't have. He said if he had to choose which would give us success between surrogacy, donor eggs or donor sperm it would definitely be donor eggs. So I think that answers the question.

I have done a test in the US to check that I have the right receptors, and I do. It was called a E-tegrity test, it checks for the presence of Beta-3 integrin. There is evidence that those with endo can have problems with this. It involved sending a biopsy of my uterus to the US aat a certain point in my cycle. www.etegritytest.com 

The other thing the dr said was that as I have chlamydia it is worth checking my tubes are open, as if they are blocked at the ovary end then that can cause toxic fluid to build up and flush into the uterus which would prevent a pg. 

Think that this answers this for me.

Morph xx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

hello BM and NJO

I had all the tests done, from immunes to 3 X hysteroscopes, to chromosome tests etc etc. Everything came back good.
I had 10IVF failures and first time at surrogacy we got our first BFP and we now have a baby gorl and are trying again with our surrogate in the new year.

I clearly have implantation failure but nothing ever showed up wrong in any tests.

Good luck on your journey, but i strongly think there is a lot more implantation failure that is so hard to diagnose!!


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

never give up....OMG i cant even imagine how hard this has been for you but what a lovely end wth your DD
lost of luck for your next cycle.

I have endo and some people think that this can make you uterus non receptive to the embryo - there are will be more tests avilable in the future but at the moment there is no way of telling..
You are right implantation is the $1,000,000 question...


----------

